# 2007 Royal Perth Beer Show



## wcbprez (18/12/06)

Fellow Home Brewers,

The Royal Agricultural Society of Western Australia (Inc.) is pleased to announce the introduction of the 2007 Perth Royal Beer Show to be held at the Claremont Showgrounds. The competition is open to commercial,
non commercial and home brewers. Please find following the relevant dates:

Close of Entries 31 January 2007
Receival of Entries 19 and 20 March 2007
Judging Commences 26 March 2007
Exhibitors Tasting and Presentation of Awards 30 March 2007

The Schedule and Entry Form can be found here: Royal Perth Beer Show Schedule

Please note the typo on page 14 under the home brewers section. It should read "non commercial" rather than "commercial" brewers.

Sponsorship: If you have any questions regarding this competition or wish to express your interest as a sponsor please contact the undersigned RAS representative.

We look forward to your participation in the inaugural 2007 Perth Royal Beer Show.

Regards,

Brian Fitzgerald

For more information, please contact:

Ms Natalie Raynor
Supervisor Agribusiness
Royal Agricultural Society of WA
Tel: (08) 6263 3140
Fax: (08) 6263 3171
www.raswa.org.au
www.perthroyalshow.com.au


----------



## pbrosnan (19/12/06)

Hi there,

I notice that the Home Brewers section is also open to commercial brewers. I'm all for competition but I question the point of having a 3 sections and then allowing one class of entrant in 2 sections. Still I'll be entering.


----------



## bigfridge (19/12/06)

pbrosnan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I notice that the Home Brewers section is also open to commercial brewers. I'm all for competition but I question the point of having a 3 sections and then allowing one class of entrant in 2 sections. Still I'll be entering.



Did you notice the note about the typo "Please note the typo on page 14 under the home brewers section. It should read "non commercial" rather than "commercial" brewers."


----------



## pbrosnan (19/12/06)

bigfridge said:


> Did you notice the note about the typo "Please note the typo on page 14 under the home brewers section. It should read "non commercial" rather than "commercial" brewers."



No I hadn't noticed it. I downloaded the form Sunday afternoon so I'll have another look. Thanks for that, I thought it was a bit strange.


----------



## wcbprez (5/1/07)

pbrosnan said:


> No I hadn't noticed it. I downloaded the form Sunday afternoon so I'll have another look. Thanks for that, I thought it was a bit strange.



Happy New Year Everyone. I'm back from my holiday and catching up on things. 

A correction to the schedule in item 3.4 has been made which now allows multiple beers to be submitted in a class. The restriction now only applies to a subclass. The text should now read: "Exhibitors will be limited to one entry in any one Subclass of a Section and entered under the name which the beer will be marketed."

Other questions have been raised. So I'll start an *FAQ* with this thread:

*Q:* The comp/show seems to be aimed at professional brewers with a homebrew section tacked on the end. Should I be concerned that the homebrewed beers will be judged along pro-brewer lines? 

*A:* All beers with be judged in accordance to the Brewers Association (BA) Style Guidelines. Since beers are judged by section, the judges will know that they are tasting beers from Amateur Brewers and they will not be judged along with commercial beers. Several of the Judges that have been identified thus far are Craft Brewers so they will understand our beer. Although I expect them to judge the beer to style, and to be consistent, I would not expect them to be unfair in any way. What should result is some constructive information should a fault exist. But I doubt they will find any.  

*Q: * Most amateur brewers use the BJCP guidelines, which are not being used in this comp. Will that be an issue?

*A: * The style guidelines being used are from the BA ( i.e. AHA). This is the same as the Victorian AIBA. Homebrewers submitting entries will need to carefully read the differences between the style guidelines to be certain of the subclass they are entering into. For example, BA American-Style Pale Ale has gravities from 1.044-1.050 and the BA American-Style Strong Pale Ale has gravites from 1.050-1.060. However, with BJCP American Pale Ale is a single category (10A) with gravities from 1.045-1.060. For more information see: BA Beer Styles 

*Q:* The amount of beer to be submitted is 2 litres, it is usually 750ml, will this will discourage interstate entries due to the high cost of freight? 

*A:* I hope not. Due to the larger number of judges (which benefits the brewers) 2 litres will be required. To help reduce costs, I would encourage brewers to work together and with their local clubs on consolidated shipments. 

*Q: * The window for entries to be recieved by the RAS narrow, again possibly discouraging any interstaters. Could the West Coast Brewers act as a collection point for entries to make sure that all receivals would be submitted on time? 

*A:* Due to the holidays and the development of this new event, the timing is unfortunately tight. WCB will certainly help out with any entries. Remember that only the entry form needs to be received by January 31, 2007. This can be emailed with Credit card details, or posted directly to the RAS: 

Secretary, Beer Section Royal Agricultual Society of WA, pO Box 135, Claremont, Western Australia, 6910.

*However,* the exhibit(s) (beer) need to arrive exactly on March 19 and 20th. Beer entered before or after these 2 days will not be accepted. To help out with this, WCB member, Roy Ladhams has kindly volunteered to accept the entries if you cannot meet the exact timing by sending it via Post vs. a Courier. Please post to:

TWOC, 2/40 Port Pirie Street, Bibra Lake, WA, 6163

Please contact me if anyone has any questions or see the schedule online for more details. Or see the write up by Vic Crossland in Thursday's (4/1/07) Fresh Section of the West!

*Q:* I would like to volunteer to help out in whatever area that is needed. How do I do that? 

*A:* THANKS! We need volunteers: sponsors, stewards, associate judges, etc. Please contact me and let me know your interests. As we get closer to the event, more details will be provided.

Thanks to everyone in advance for making this a great event! :beer: 

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## pbrosnan (23/1/07)

Hi there,

I've just been filling out the entry form and at the bottom of the page where the dollars go the last item asks for a "completed membership application form" with a space for membership fees. Are we going to have to pay the $100-130 dollars to join the Ag society as well as pay the entry fees???

cheers

Patrick.


----------



## wcbprez (25/1/07)

Hi Patrick,

Sorry the delayed response. The application form should have indicated that this is an optional membership fee and is not required for entry. A note has been made to clarify the text.

Not many days to go so get those entries in! 

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## pbrosnan (25/1/07)

West Coast Brewers President said:


> Hi Patrick,
> 
> Sorry the delayed response. The application form should have indicated that this is an optional membership fee and is not required for entry. A note has been made to clarify the text.
> 
> ...


 No worries, thanks for the prompt response, my entry form went in yesterday.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/1/07)

Hi Prez

Just looking through the entry schedule, with the aid of a team of corporate lawyers, could you please explain clause 3.4.1 :blink: 

In short where do I put English pale ale, summer ale, Kolsch ?

Where do we find the competition labels?

cheers


----------



## Simon W (26/1/07)

Hiya Vlad,

My understanding(of 7.1) is that the labeling format will be mailed out to us after all the entry forms have been processed 'coz we each get a unique exhibit number.

Could be wrong tho!


Sure hope my form arrives in time, forgot today was a public holiday!

Edit: speelin


----------



## Batz (26/1/07)

To post a 2Lt entry $8.50
Catalog $10.00
Postage&Handling $ 5.00
Entry fee ?

But $23.00 for one entry and add the entry fee to that,not for me thanks :blink: 

Batz


----------



## big d (26/1/07)

Other than the fact that my brewery is basically still in mothballs i was kinda thinking along the same lines Batz so will give this years comp a swerve and see how it gets refined for next year.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Simon W (28/1/07)

Postage and Handling doesn't worry me. It would cost me more than that in petrol to drive there a drop them off, even tho I don't think thats an option anyway.... or is it?

The catalogue I haven't bothered with coz I have no idea what it is. They will be available on the day anyway so if it looks interesting.....

Entry fee is $10, so all up with my single entry, its $10 + postage or petrol.

This is my first comp and I'm sure my brew won't be ready or it'll be crap(most likelly) or I've stuffed something up and my entry will be rejected or disqualified, but gotta have a go eh? and it's only $10 so far, can't even get a decent six-pack for that.


----------



## Asher (26/3/07)

Anyone else heading along to the Exhibitors Tasting this Friday?
The 1.00 - 4.00 pm time may keep many away. I'm planning to take the arvo off and sample hard...

Asher for now


----------



## wcbprez (26/3/07)

I'll be heading over there too. Should be excellent. :beer:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/3/07)

I'll be there, but driving, so will have to be particular about what I sample.


----------



## sinkas (27/3/07)

DO you have to be an entrant to go to the tasting?


----------



## wcbprez (27/3/07)

sinkas said:


> DO you have to be an entrant to go to the tasting?



Yep. afraid so.


----------



## Asher (27/3/07)

West Coast Brewers President said:


> Yep. afraid so.


I believe there is plans to have some sort of a Beerfest associated with the comp in future years? Is this right Prez?


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (27/3/07)

West Coast Brewers President said:


> Yep. afraid so.


Any of you guys have more than one beer entered? If so can I go as a clone(I'll hire a disguise) - EG:WCB Prez MkII, Asher MkII or Vlad MkII etc....


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (30/3/07)

Home Brewers trophies

TWOC trophy, best lager...........Asher Mitchell, Pilsner

Brewmart trophy, best ale..........Cam Barron, smokey ale

Wyeast trophy, best stout............Paul Marcos, robust porter

Deliverance trophy, best wheat.......Simon Booth, Dunkel 

And a plethora of silvers and bronzes to home brewers in the first of many good beer comps to come.


----------



## kook (30/3/07)

Well done Asher!

I'm not sure I recognise the other guys names...


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (3/4/07)

Well done Asher and those that entered. How was the exhibitors tasting/drinking session?


----------



## pbrosnan (3/4/07)

Hi all,

Does anyone now how we find out what the results were?


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (3/4/07)

pbrosnan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone now how we find out what the results were?



I don't think they're online. I have the results book here and can look things up if you'd like.


----------



## randyrob (4/4/07)

Heya,

i just saw the write up in today's paper, WELL DONE GUYS!!!

jeez it must feel good to have your name up their in lights.

can't wait until the next brewday when we get to taste

Asher's Award Winning Beers!

any tips for entering next year guys?


Rob.


----------



## Asher (4/4/07)

Exhibitors tasting was good fun. Got to rub shoulders with heaps from of the local industry and some from further afield. There were only a few amateurs there but the included all the trophy winners. So It was god to chat to them - All nice blokes making great beers.

The actual tasting consisted of all the left over entries. As everyone had submitted 2 litres of packaged beers most bottles weren't opened. So you just took your booklet which had the results and sifted through all the leftovers till you found a medal winning beer or something in particular that took you eye, open it and share it around with whoever wanted any... Plenty of the draft entries were also being consumed through a 4 tap portable bar. Was good fun to dig out one of your own entries and stand back and watch peoples reactions.

Cam Barron is a Duo brewing effort who make a mean smoked ale. It was no darker than your average pale ale with a great meaty smokiness
Paul's porter was another stand-out IMO.

In all - good value for the $10 entry fee  

Asher for now

Acording to Johns newsletter "Perth Royal Beer Show results will be posted on www.microbrewing.com.au this weekend."


----------



## big d (4/4/07)

Well done Asher.I read the article today"All About Beer". Scary stuff.The article "Beer prices encourage more home brewing" was interesting.I guess according to the article we are now purists.We have gone beyond sophisticated touches.  

Cheers
Big D


----------

